# Sway Bar End Links



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Any recommendations? Upgrading to 18's soon and thought it would be a good idea to swap the plastic links as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have your research cut out for you .I do not know of any suspension companies that offer an endlink upgrade for the cruzen ..BMR , Moog , JEGS , STEEDA , the list goes on . Good Luck ..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Moogs are metal - and with greasable bushings. On the Cobalts (which had metal end links to begin with), the Moogs were the preferred choice as they were thicker than the stock end links.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Moog or even ACDelco has metal "professional grade" ones now.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 16, 2014)

How bout these, Whiteline KLC175 Sway bar - link assembly


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Factory vs Moog endlinks. Note I haven't filled the boot with grease.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> View attachment 157994
> 
> 
> Factory vs Moog endlinks. Note I haven't filled the boot with grease.


Where did you buy these from?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

illroyale said:


> Any recommendations? Upgrading to 18's soon and thought it would be a good idea to swap the plastic links as well.


wait till your oems are worn an making noise.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Daryl said:


> Where did you buy these from?


I actually picked these up on Amazon. I did cross check the part numbers with the Moog site:

Moog Site: Federal-Mogul eCatalog Resource Center


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

Will these Moog K750519 end links fit my 2015 diesel Cruze? The body roll of this otherwise awesome car needs to be conquered....


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

They should, although, just upgrading links will do minimal enhancement if at all. White line does produce front and rear sway bars, but the front might be a PITA to install. Not sure if the sub frame has to come down.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it's anything like the Cobalt's, it'll be a *****. I didn't drop the subframe or remove the downpipe, so it took me and a friend of mine a solid hour or so to remove the stock 19mm one - and then another hour to figure out how to put the larger 24mm SS/SC bar in.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the Cobalt ones (not sport suspension) for my cruze. Pretty easy to swap them out. And they are solid metal and feel much sturdier than the plastic ones. Also have great able ball joints. They are moog sway bar links from rock auto for a 2010 cobalt. Think I paid around $35 shipped for the pair


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Cool thanks...still haven't found tires yet but ordering the end links soon


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> They should, although, just upgrading links will do minimal enhancement if at all. White line does produce front and rear sway bars, but the front might be a PITA to install. Not sure if the sub frame has to come down.


Has anyone swapped in both sway bars? I am not sure I want to spend THAT much money and fight with the installation... and while I would love to only upgrade the rear sway bar, all sorts of folks in different threads on this forum have made clear that is a bad choice for staying safe....


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Not that I've seen, but I'm toying with the idea. Not sure if it will be worth the hassle compared to coil overs that can do so much more, but can make a bumpy ride


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Changing your end-links will NOT change the amount of body roll. That is a function of the sway bar.

I picked up Cobalt links off e-bay for $20.


----------

